# Gun Fitting near Grand Rapids



## Trial Rookie (Jun 9, 2010)

Have a new O/U that I would like to have fitted. Anyone have a recommendation? Thanks!


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Dave Vandenbrand in West Olive, he is the finest stock maker I have ever seen and can fit you no problem. 

(616) 399-6767


----------



## Trial Rookie (Jun 9, 2010)

Tried this number and left vm but haven't heard back for a couple off days. Is there another number or email anyone has?


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

try Bachelrders. Corner of Michigan and Fuller behind Decker and Sons appliance. They did one for me a few years back.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Trial Rookie said:


> Tried this number and left vm but haven't heard back for a couple off days. Is there another number or email anyone has?


He is probly off hunting someplace, keep trying him. Nice thing about Dave that others can offer is he has a patterning board at his house so you can make sure it right before you leave.

What kind of gun are you working with?


----------

